# How to make a quick $1.8 Billion



## Iggyearl (Apr 20, 2018)

Apollo took Diamond private in 2016 for $2.2 Billion.  I remember Cloobeck coming away with $324 million and Palmer netting just over $100 million.  Nice work if you can get it. Now this:

https://seekingalpha.com/news/33471...-confidentially-ipo?app=1&uprof=45#email_link


----------



## mbinpa (Apr 20, 2018)

I am wondering what this would mean to me as a Diamond owner?  I wonder if there are any perks to being a shareholder?


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 20, 2018)

You could call and ask about shareholder perks, but I bet they'd transfer you to sales for a "special offer"


----------



## Iggyearl (Apr 20, 2018)

mbinpa said:


> I am wondering what this would mean to me as a Diamond owner?  I wonder if there are any perks to being a shareholder?



A number of years ago, Disney had a program for rewarding shareholders.  Park perks, etc.  Sooo, the standard financial advice became, "Buy 1 share of Disney stock so you can take advantage of the special shareholder rewards"  Tons of people did as recommended.  Disney got rid of the program.  My wife and I own a bunch of Disney stock and it didn't help last year when we went to Disneyworld.  You certainly can ask the company.

As far as buying the stock for investment purposes - that is your business.  I personally don't see any value added by Apollo to make their investment worth 80% more than they paid.  I'll stick with Disney.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2018)

can i get these kind of shares on the resale market for a penny like their other ones? =D


----------

